# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [ubuntu] How to mount .img file

## AndrooUK

Hey, after searching online I can't seem to find anything on .img files.

I can mount .iso fine because I use a GUI, haha, but I don't know how to mount .img files... is there a GUI for that or some simple command?  (Only simple commands because really, I don't like to use the terminal if I can help it!)   :KDE Star: 

Thanks!

----------


## amingv

If I'm not mistaken, Acetoneiso can mount (or convert) .img files:

http://www.acetoneteam.org/

It will need some dependencies which won't get resolved automatically (at least not last time i checked), andwhich I don't quite remember. If you do dpkg -i the deb file it will tell you the dependencies (which you can then install from the repos).

You'll probably neven need any image mounting software afther this.

----------


## ddrichardson

You can mount it if it was TAO:

```
mkdir ~/img
mount -t udf filename.img ~/img -o loop
```

----------


## AndrooUK

> If I'm not mistaken, Acetoneiso can mount (or convert) .img files:
> 
> http://www.acetoneteam.org/
> 
> It will need some dependencies which won't get resolved automatically (at least not last time i checked), andwhich I don't quite remember. If you do dpkg -i the deb file it will tell you the dependencies (which you can then install from the repos).
> 
> You'll probably neven need any image mounting software afther this.


Hey thanks!  This works great!   :Razz: 

The dependencies installed automatically, so was no hassle!  I had fun playing the game I wanted to mount... hehe!

Thanks for all the suggestions.

----------


## addisonadam

hi Use Power Iso to mount and Unmount Image file...

 __________________
Construction Games

----------


## PendragonUK

Acetoneiso is now in the repo, so Ubuntu 11.10 can install right from Ubuntu Software Centre.

Search Acetoneiso

----------


## rocksockdoc

Searching for how to mount an IMG file, I found a solution which I like better:
- *How to mount a video *.img file in Ubuntu so that you can use it*

----------

